# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Liên Tuyến Châu Âu 04 Nước: Pháp – Bỉ - Hà Lan – Đức

## Golden Tours

*PARIS – BRUSSELS – AMSTERDAM – BONN* 

*– COLOGNE – FRANKFURT*

* (09 Ngày – 08 Đêm)*

Khởi hành dự kiến  : 17/05




Du lịch liên tuyến Châu Âu 04 nước với những lâu đài cổ kính hàng trăm năm tuổi là điểm đến hấp dẫn mà du khách không thể bỏ qua. Đến với mỗi thành phố du khách sẽ được tham quan, tìm hiểu, khám phá và thưởng lãm nhiều danh lam thắng cảnh nổi tiếng Thế giới, nhiều viện bảo tàng, cung điện, lâu đài, nhiều công trình kiến trúc độc đáo từ thời kỳ Phục Hưng đến hiện tại.     

*NGÀY 01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – PARIS*
     Qúy khách tập trung tại sân bay làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay đi Paris. Qua đêm trên máy bay.  

*NGÀY 02: PARIS (Ăn trưa, tối)*
    Tới Paris, xe và HDV đón đoàn đưa đi tham quan: 
*Bảo tàng Louvre** -* viện bảo tàng nghệ thuật và lịch sử gồm hơn 380.000 hiện vật  trong đó có trưng bày bức họa thật nàng Mona Lisa nổi tiếng Thế giới do danh họa Leonardo da Vinci vẽ.


  Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Tham quan: 
*Khải Hoàn Môn,* một trong những biểu tượng lịch sử nổi tiếng của nước Pháp.
*Nhà thờ Sacre Coeur* nằm trên đỉnh đồi Montmartre.
*Nhà thờ Đức bà Paris**,* tiêu biểu cho phong cách kiến trúc gothic.
*Tháp Eiffel* (tầng 2) – biểu tượng nổi tiếng nhất của Pháp, công trình được xây dựng nhân kỷ niệm 100 năm cách mạng Pháp thành công.


  Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 03 : PARIS – VERSAILLES* (Ăn ba bữa)
    Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Khởi hành đi Versailles thăm:   
*Lâu đài Versailles* nằm ở phía Tây của Paris do vua Louis XIV xây dựng năm 1662 và là biểu tượng quyền lực tối thượng của các triều đại phong kiến Pháp.




  Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Tiếp tục tham quan:  
*Quảng trường Concorde, đi ngang qua đại lộ Champs-Élysées**,* đại lộ đẹp và sang trọng bậc nhất nước Pháp trưng bày hàng trăm các nhãn hàng hiệu nổi tiếng Thế giới*.*
*Du thuyền trên dòng sông Seine thơ mộng ngắm cảnh.*
*Tự do tham quan và mua sắm*.Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*NGÀY 04 : PARIS – REIMS* (Ăn ba bữa)
   Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn đi thành phố Reims, tham quan: 
*Nhà thờ Notre Dame De Reims, nhà thờ* *St*. *Remi* được UNESCO công nhận di sản văn hóa Thế giới




Sau khi ăn trưa, *tham quan hầm rượu Champagne Martel*, tìm hiểu cách làm rượu Champagne trong các tầng hầm, khám phá qui trình lên men, ủ rượu,… và nếm thử 3 hương vị rượu đặc trưng tại đây.  Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. 

*NGÀY 05 : REIMS – BRUSSELS - AMSTERDAM* (Ăn ba bữa)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Đoàn đi thủ đô nước Bỉ - Brussels sau 3 giờ xe chạy. Đến nơi, đoàn ăn trưa. Tham quan: 
*Quảng trường Grand Place –* khu phố cổ đẹp nhất Brussels được UNESCO công nhận là di sản văn hóa Thế giới, gồm tòa đô chính, nhà Maison du Duc (Nhà của công tước),..*Tượng chú bé đứng tè* *Manneken Pis* – biểu tượng nổi tiếng của nước Bỉ.Chụp hình* bảo tàng phân tử* *Atomium*, một công trình được xây dựng cho hội chợ quốc tế tại Bruxelles (Expo '58), có chiều 103m.Khởi hành đi Amsterdam. Đến nơi, ăn tối. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.  

*NGÀY 06 : AMSTERDAM* (Ăn ba bữa)
   Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Khởi hành đi miền ngoại ô Zaanse Schans tham quan:
*Cối xây gió*_,_ một loại máy được thiết kế để biến năng lượng gió thành năng lượng điện, bơm nước và đã trở thành một trong những biểu tượng hấp dẫn du khách nhất của Hà Lan.
*Nhà máy sản xuất guốc gỗ, nhà máy sản xuất phô mai.* Trở về Amsterdam ăn trưa. Tham quan: 
Chụp hình* Cung điện Hoàng Gia, quảng trường* *Dam, cầu cổ Skinny, nhà ga trung tâm**.**Trung tâm sản xuất kim cương**Du thuyền trên kênh đào ngắm cảnh.* Ăn tối, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. 

*NGÀY 07 : AMSTERDAM – COLOGNE – FRANKFURT * (Ăn ba bữa)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn đi thành phố thành phố Cologne, tham quan:  
*Nhà thờ Cologne,* một trong những nhà thờ đẹp nhất Châu Âu theo kiến trúc gothic.Tiếp tục đi Frankfurt, ăn tối. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. 
·         *Nhà hát kịch* *Opéra Opernhaus, tòa thị chính Rathaus, quảng trường Romerberg.
*


·         *Tự do tham quan và mua sắm tại các trung tâm thương mại*
Ăn tối, về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 08: FRANKFURT – TP.HCM (Ăn sáng)*
Dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Qua đêm trên máy bay. 

*NGÀY 09: TP.HCM * 
   Đến sân bay quốc tế TSN. Kết thúc hành trình và hẹn gặp lại quý khách.

*Giá tour trọn gói: …VNĐ/khách*
*59,000,000 VNĐ + 3,000,000 ( Thuế hàng không)* *= 62.000.000 VNĐ/khách*
*( áp dụng cho đoàn 16 khách trở lên)*




*Bao gồm*:
-          Vé máy bay khứ hồi.
-          Phí an ninh sân bay, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường: 8.250.000 VNĐ (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé)
-          Lệ phí visa Châu Âu. 
-          Khách sạn 3, 4 sao (phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lý do giới tính).
-          Ăn uống, tham quan,  xe vận chuyển máy lạnh, đời mới theo chương trình.
-          Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình. 
-          Bảo hiểm du lịch. Mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả.
-          Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.

*Không bao gồm*:
-          Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN)
-          Phụ thu phòng đơn: 8.500.000 VNĐ/khách
-          Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương: 180.000 VNĐ/khách/ ngày
-          Tham quan ngoài chương trình, chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại ….
-          Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).
-          Đối với khách Việt Kiều Visa Việt Nam (01 lần) phải làm visa nhập cảnh lại Việt Nam 735.000VNĐ/khách (lấy tại cửa khẩu Tân Sơn Nhất có giá trị 01 tháng/01 lần)

*Ghi chú*:
-          Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi: 30% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn). Trẻ em từ 02 tuổi đến dưới 12 tuổi: 75% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn). Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên bằng giá tour người lớn.
-          Trường hợp bị rớt visa, Qúy khách vẫn đóng 2.100.000 VNĐ/khách (phí visa và phí dịch vụ)
-          _Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình_

*Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ
** 
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:

**  Công Ty Cổ Phần Du Lịch Điểm Vàng (Golden Tours)*
*  Tel:* (+848) 3925 3456 - *Fax:* (+848) 3925 6787
*  Ad:* 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC
*  Email:*  info@goldentours.vn - sales@goldentours.vn- *Website:* Golden Tours - tour du lich - tour nuoc ngoai - tour chau au


__

----------

